# Mini-Excavator



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Me again, I'm definitely getting a new 4.5 ton mini excavator in the near future and am pretty set on which one i'm going with (Kubota Kx 040-4 w/6-way blade) but was wondering if anyone has had any bad experiences with kubota or just had really good experiences with any other brand. 

Please let me know which company makes the best 4.5 ton excavator in your opinion and why.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Kabota makes a good machine. When we bought our 5.5 ton I looked at Kabota and cat. Both had high resale value. I ended up buying a doosan for far less with hardly any hours on it. They use yanmar engines, same as the comparable cat machine. One year in and no problem so far. I have a friend with a doosan with 12000 hrs on it and no problems.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

There's a reason why there are a zillion Kubota excavators out there. I just ran a Kx080 this week and it sure was nice. We have the 80 on loan to us while our Kx161 is getting rebushed. Solid machines


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Kubota U45. It's a smooth, capable machine.


----------



## besta (Mar 25, 2014)

I have the Kubota KX-151 had it for over ten years now no problems.
Its a 1994.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You'll be the first one to have a gold mini ex.


----------



## GaryEvans (May 13, 2015)

Guess I'm alone on this one but I've had some bad experiences with a Kubota.

It was with the KX161.....-3 I think.

The others......121 and smaller are good machines but the problem I had was with the swing......it could barely swing a loaded bucket uphill......and it was dangerous doing that downhill.
And this was with more than one machine.......I was told the hydraulic pump on the 161 is the same as the 121 and this is the problem.
Not enough hydraulic force for swinging the excavator.

I've run lots of smaller excavators.....Cat, John Deere, Kubota and Volvo.
I ended up buying a new Volvo 55 a few years ago after running all of them.


----------



## connorsmithpr (Oct 1, 2015)

I always prefer kubota mini excavators.


----------



## Chompdemolition (Nov 16, 2015)

Kubota is the good machine, I have a good experince with this machine. It is very smooth and capable machine.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

We gave 3 bobcat minis. One 328, and two 331. 

We have one kubota kx121. The kubota has a claw and 6 way blade. Great machine so far. It's only 1 year old. My only issue is the way the lines were setup for the claw and auxiliary attachments. That was a dealer issue though.

Funny someone mentioned swing power. I've thought our 121 lacked in this department.


----------

